

Cost (Why there is no search on YC News) - mikesabat
http://shelfmade.wordpress.com/2007/10/31/cost-why-there-is-no-search-on-yc/

======
thomasswift
I am going to say #2.

I would like a search, because if I didn't upvote something to save it from
day/months ago, i still would want to see if the topic existed. People may
have written a quality comment on another thread and may not want to repeat
it, or comment 'this has been talked about already'

I know I can use google, but I can't see if it has been commented on. I really
like the site and want to stay within it to do everything.

